# Finger Magnet Implants



## Syphilis (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been hearing a lot recently about a form of body modification wherein a small rare earth magnet, coated in silicone or something similar, is inserted into the tip of a finger, thus giving the implantee a sixth sense of magnetic fields, and specifically of current. Basically, the magnet vibrates, and as it's nested in the nerve rich fingertip a person can get extremely acute feeling from it. From what I've read, it can really change a person's day to day perceptions of the world. As an LD and electrician, I'm thinking this would come in extremely useful. But I'm wondering what controlbooth thinks. Anyone know anybody that's tried this? My only concerns would be infection, and the possible inability to get an MRI.


----------



## chausman (Apr 17, 2011)

"Let Go of the Batten, Stupid! We can't fly people here!" 

"I CAN'T!"


While it may be useful to some people, there are other more definitive and reliable alternatives to body modification. I wouldn't want to do anything like that to myself. I feel the same way about tattoos and those GIANT gauges.
From below, 

xander said:


> You wouldn't be allowed near _my_ light board. Especially the floppy disks.


  Good point! I don't want anyone erasing all my stuff!


----------



## xander (Apr 17, 2011)

You wouldn't be allowed near _my_ light board. Especially the floppy disks.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Apr 17, 2011)

Not to mention we use very high powered electro magnets. In my office I have a collection of 80# - 300# Magnets. I would hate to accidentally get too close to a 300# magnet!


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 17, 2011)

sarahsliefie said:


> Not to mention we use very high powered electro magnets. In my office I have a collection of 80# - 300# Magnets. I would hate to accidentally get too close to a 300# magnet!


 
Say good by to part of your finger and that magnet implant. Not to mention erasing any data on your phone that was magnetically sensitive. And its not a possibility of no MRI if you have an implanted magnet your aren't allowed in the room. 

To me this is not applicable to theater, very interesting but would find it more of a hindrance than a help. Standard Multimeter or using a small magnet in a glass cylinder would do the same if not better and allow you to not be magnetized.


----------



## LXPlot (Apr 17, 2011)

Plus, the price is going to be so ridiculously high that any benefit it might provide would be cancelled 100 times over.


----------



## Van (Apr 17, 2011)

I think your only real issue woul be with MRI / PET scans and the 300# magnets. The gause rating required to erase a disc, or have significant impact on a data device is EXTREMELY high. Yes it's a good idea to not leave a magnet sitting on top of a floppy Disc, but you'd have to leave it there for a very long time before it actually caused damage. 
I think it's an interesting question, and honestly the strength on the magnets would have to be very high as the flesh would be very sensitive to any movement affected by the magnets. It would make finding the needle in a haystack a lot easier!


----------



## Syphilis (Apr 17, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> Plus, the price is going to be so ridiculously high that any benefit it might provide would be cancelled 100 times over.



Well, it costs less than 100 dollars from some tattoo parlors, which is a hell of a lot less than a tattoo I might otherwise get. Valid points all around, though. Based on my research, I don't believe the magnet is strong enough to cause any damage when in contact with more powerful magnets. I'll keep y'all apprised as to my decision.


----------



## chausman (Apr 17, 2011)

Van said:


> I think your only real issue woul be with MRI / PET scans and the 300# magnets. The gause rating required to erase a disc, or have significant impact on a data device is EXTREMELY high. Yes it's a good idea to not leave a magnet sitting on top of a floppy Disc, but you'd have to leave it there for a very long time before it actually caused damage.
> I think it's an interesting question, and honestly the strength on the magnets would have to be very high as the flesh would be very sensitive to any movement affected by the magnets. It would make finding the needle in a haystack a lot easier!


 
It might take a very powerful magnet to erase the show file from a floppy, but how much would it take to alter what was on the floppy enough to be unrecognizable, even if the data was still there. I don't know how picky and express, for example, is on the floppies.

And, would you be willing to risk it?


----------



## Footer (Apr 17, 2011)

The entertainment industry is full of all kinds of body mods. If you want to do this one... go for it. I'm not sure it will help you with your job. But if you want to do it... do it.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 17, 2011)

Syphilis said:


> ...As an LD and electrician, I'm thinking this would come in extremely useful. ...


Not as useful (and likely less accurate) than a $10 Volt Tick (tick tracer). 

Might this cause issues when passing through a metal detector or TSA screening machine? I can understand those with legitimate surgical implants (pacemakers, titanium pins, etc.) carrying a certificate from a doctor, but will the TSA accept a note from a tattoo artist?

Answer: Metal Implants - ID Cards to Identify Metal Implants for Airport Screening Not Needed .
BodyMod.org Events

Personally, I'm not letting anyone who doesn't have MD after his name cut open any part of my anatomy.


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Apr 18, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Might this cause issues when passing through a metal detector or TSA screening machine? I can understand those with legitimate surgical implants (pacemakers, titanium pins, etc.) carrying a certificate from a doctor, but will the TSA accept a note from a tattoo artist?
> 
> Answer: Metal Implants - ID Cards to Identify Metal Implants for Airport Screening Not Needed .
> BodyMod.org Events
> ...


 
TSA accepting a note from a tattoo artist.....that's funny! LOL!

I think that any issue you may have at the checkpoint will be minor and at most, a slight delay. Not all scanners may pick it up and those that do, you would be asked to do a secondary screen. If you get flagged by the detector, that would be the time to mention the implant. You may still get the secondary screen, but in short you will be on your way. Most TSA are already aware of such implants and are used to looking out for things that are similar.

Many tattoo, piercing, & body modification shops try to have good standards for sterile environments.....however, I agree that I would not be so moved on such a procedure without an MD, if at all. But that's me.

If your looking for extra sensory sensation in your finger, you could try a cheaper method like a hammer.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 18, 2011)

I would imagine that the implant would be teeny (so that it would not be unnecessarily uncomfortable), and would be thus of relatively low strength. You wouldn't want a magnet in your finger that would be extremely annoying, sticking to things strongly and damaging magnetically sensitive devices/data.

I imagine also if the magnet was sufficiently strong that you'd have difficulty getting small metal particles off of your finger after doing something like cutting or grinding steel. An interesting side effect?


----------



## shiben (Apr 18, 2011)

Um, imma go for the price, just get a tattoo. Or a cooler piercing. No point of getting some cool body modification thing to pick up the ladies when you have to say "yeah its in my finger, and all it does it detect magnetic fields". Much better if your gonna be like hey, wanna check out my cool tattoo? Its on my shoulder blade... you get the rest.


----------



## Van (Apr 18, 2011)

shiben said:


> Um, imma go for the price, just get a tattoo. Or a cooler piercing. No point of getting some cool body modification thing to pick up the ladies when you have to say "yeah its in my finger, and all it does it detect magnetic fields". Much better if your gonna be like hey, wanna check out my cool tattoo? Its on my shoulder blade... you get the rest.


 
Me ? I'd rather have 'Peril sensitive Sunglasses' well, just the lens' permanently embedded over my eyes. Now THERE is a useful Body Mod!


----------



## cpf (Apr 18, 2011)

This seems like an idea of dubious utility and high risk, no matter how fast it would make you at sorting coins. The peril sensitive glasses, on the other hand...


----------



## josh88 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd be less worried about erasing or corrupting data on floppy disks and more about credit cards and other such items. Having worked as a maintenance guy at a motel I've demagnetized those door key cards all the time just by accident. I hold it against the wrong stuff and boom its a clean slate again and I have to go re-imprint it. I'm just thinking about some places that have magnet key cards or Id's with information printed on it.


----------



## chausman (Apr 22, 2011)

josh88 said:


> I'd be less worried about erasing or corrupting data on floppy disks and more about credit cards and other such items. Having worked as a maintenance guy at a motel I've demagnetized those door key cards all the time just by accident. I hold it against the wrong stuff and boom its a clean slate again and I have to go re-imprint it. I'm just thinking about some places that have magnet key cards or Id's with information printed on it.


 
Another good point. In our school district, they are putting those key card locks on every outside door to the schools. That might be a bad thing if you tried to go to work in the morning and couldn't get in because of the "helpful" finger magnets.


----------



## icewolf08 (Apr 22, 2011)

chausman said:


> Another good point. In our school district, they are putting those key card locks on every outside door to the schools. That might be a bad thing if you tried to go to work in the morning and couldn't get in because of the "helpful" finger magnets.


 
That is why they should install NFC locks and just implant a RFiD chip in your hand too....


----------



## JChenault (Apr 22, 2011)

Just asked my wife ( she is a radiologist and should know). An embedded magnet would definitely be a contradiction for an MRI.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't know anything about magnet implants. 

A local radio DJ had an RFID injected into his hand about 5 years back as part of an on air bit. It was free, took a couple seconds, and was almost painless. He could do all kinds of cool stuff with it like wave his hand over his car and it unlocks. Only down side is they found that it causes cancer. So he had to pay a couple grand to have it removed. Seems to me magnets in the fingers could cause a similar problem. We aren't really talking about modification here, we are talking about adding a foreign substance to the body. I would do some serious research first.


----------



## shiben (Apr 22, 2011)

gafftaper said:


> Don't know anything about magnet implants.
> 
> A local radio DJ had an RFID injected into his hand about 5 years back as part of an on air bit. It was free, took a couple seconds, and was almost painless. He could do all kinds of cool stuff with it like wave his hand over his car and it unlocks. Only down side is they found that it causes cancer. So he had to pay a couple grand to have it removed. Seems to me magnets in the fingers could cause a similar problem. We aren't really talking about modification here, we are talking about adding a foreign substance to the body. I would do some serious research first.


 
Now im not sure how an RFID causes cancer, but my guess is that a magnet is a bit safer. However, I would say it is a body modification, if the OP was asking about putting a magnetic ring in his ear it would be more of a I dont see the point but ok type of deal, from what I can find its just another thing like a tattoo or piercing except it makes getting an MRI impossible without surgury first. I still dont see much point, because if I am gonna pay 100 bucks for a body mod, you better believe that I intend to get one that I can at least show people.


----------



## Van (Apr 22, 2011)

shiben said:


> ..... I still dont see much point, because if I am gonna pay 100 bucks for a body mod, you better believe that I intend to get one that I can at least show people.


 
Just think Man ! You could pick up Paper clips from a foot away !


----------



## shiben (Apr 23, 2011)

Van said:


> Just think Man ! You could pick up Paper clips from a foot away !


 
And that will help me pick up ladies in a bar how? ;-)


----------



## mstaylor (Apr 24, 2011)

Sounds like an idea right along side the pet rock.


----------



## FMEng (Apr 24, 2011)

It could be a safety hazard when working in live electrical equipment. I could picture a finger getting accidently drawn into a live part. ZAP!

On the other hand, it could save you a lot of money. Your credit and debit cards will get erased, so they won't work. It's gonna be a pain to write checks in stores and give up cash machines.

All in all, it sounds like a really bad idea.


----------



## zmb (Apr 24, 2011)

Forget using compasses too.


----------



## avkid (Apr 24, 2011)

zmb said:


> Forget using compasses too.


 Who the heck uses a compass anymore?


----------



## chausman (Apr 24, 2011)

avkid said:


> Who the heck uses a compass anymore?


 
People who don't have cars or phones with compasses in them that need to find what direction they are going?


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 25, 2011)

avkid said:


> Who the heck uses a compass anymore?


Members of the UCDA (United Circle Drawers of America)?


----------



## TimMiller (Apr 25, 2011)

A compass is a must while scuba diving and it is the best way to get a straight line across a long distance. So I use a compass a lot.


----------



## shiben (Apr 25, 2011)

avkid said:


> Who the heck uses a compass anymore?


 
People who get into situations where you no longer have a GPS to navigate. This is a body mod I would never get, because when your in the middle of nowhere and you run out of batteries, its a compass or hope the S&R team finds you.


----------



## DiscoBoxer (Apr 26, 2011)

avkid said:


> Who the heck uses a compass anymore?


 
Wait....maybe you wouldn't have to worry about the magnet interfering with a compass because it could help you be your own compass. Through practice, maybe you could begin to detect the magnetic fields of the earth and find your way. In 2012 when the world is supposed to collapse and there is no power for the GPS, this could be useful?


----------

